# My Hive Building/ Bee Equipment Book



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Build-Your-Own-Beekeeping-Equipment/dp/1612120598
Here's a photo of the front cover of my new beehive building book


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations!, I like the cover!!! I hope the book does well!!!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

So what has changed? I dumped $20 at Barnes a few weeks ago for some new ideas. I mod'd the hive base plans and made some simple hive bases. They are much easier than reverse engineering Kelley's bases.

It is a good book, I like the lumber supply list.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations. That's a lot of work. Thanks for going through the writing/editing/publishing process to produce something that is of help to many.


----------

